
Twitter trolls itself on new 280 character limit - Ravikiran
http://money.cnn.com/2017/11/07/technology/business/twitter-reacts-280-limit/index.html
======
rki9191
This is the worst thing twitter can do to itself.

~~~
Ravikiran
It's a stupid move. dont see any reason why it would not get trolled on its
own platform.

